# pet/mri



## JTiger115 (Jun 12, 2014)

I have run into a huge debate and require any help, information or where to find the information that will help my managers explain what CPT code to apply for a PET/MRI.  Theindustry is all over the place and everyone seems to be doing it differently and all the answers make no coding sense.

PET (PET machines) CPT 78811, 78812, 78813
PET/CT (PET/CT machines) CPT 78814 78815 78816
PET/MRI ??????? (I feel it should be 78999) as this is new technology

industry is giving me use the existing codes, which I feel is incorrect

CMS has no transmittals or guidelines of any kind that help explain PET/MRI
other than that CMS recognizes PET/MRI as part of the current PI/PS coding guidelines.

I do not want to code the wrong procedure for PET/MRI especially that the majority will be billed to Medicare.

Contacting CMS was of no help

Is there anyone that has documentation that I may show or where to find information to help apply the correct CPT for the new technology of PET/MRI

Thank you all in advance


----------

